# HVLP - Spraying Lacquer - Inside ??



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, All ….

As usual, I'm reaching out to this vast wealth of knowledge, assembled here 

I've completed my Shaker-inspired Hall Table, out of beetle-kill pine:





































Yep. A leg warped, after glue-up. Gonna' live with it … at least for now ;-)

My mother was kind enough to buy me the Harbor Freight HVLP sprayer. I bought some lacquer, and would like to spray the finish on this piece.

I'll do a wash coat, of 50/50 denatured alcohol and shellac, but ….

It's been mighty cold outside (ie, garage is cold), and I understand you want temps >= 65 degrees and humidity <= 65%, to do a good job with spray lacquer. For the next few months, that's likely to mean … finish in the basement shop.

I have an explosion proof fan, powering my shop-built air filter, and built it so that I can stick any number of … any kind of filters into it. It moves a lot of CFM. I have a respirator with organic vapor cartridges, so … I'm good. I have a twin-fan, in-the-window fan that moves a little bit of air that I can use to help vent vapors (it's NOT an explosion-proof fan, though).

The question is … how bad will the fumes be, if I spray lacquer inside the house ? I've brushed on varnish, stain, shellac, and poly, in the basement, in the past. Not GREAT, but not awful. Should I worry more about using an HVLP indoors, or … pretty much the same deal ?

If this just seems like a bad idea, I can easily put the piece in the hall, and leave it, unfinished, until spring. Not a problem.

Thanks, as always !


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll offer my opinion: don't do it. The fumes from lacquer are just too flammable to take a chance. Besides, lacquer is an evaporative finish, it will dry in some very cool temperatures. I've sprayed it outside (only place I'll spray it) in sub 40° temps before and it dried just fine, albeit slightly slower. Just my 2¢.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry I can't give you any advice on this Neil. What I know about spraying would fit into a gnats…..eye. Reading your blog reminded of the time about 25 years ago I decided to spray paint a second car we had. I sprayed it in the garage and the mist settled on my sons new, expensive bike (and everything else in the garage too). Since then I have stayed away from serious spray painting. The car didn't come out too good either. If I had a nice HVLP spray unit, I would be tempted to try again. I'm quite sure you will get some good LJ advice on this. It's too late for me, lol. P.S. my son isn't as angry about now as he was before. Good luck with your project. It looks real good so far.


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

I am spraying in my poorly vented garage with a similar setup to what you described. I am using Deft waterborne acrylic and the fumes are not a problem at all. I would not do it with the flamible lacquer you have. I would go get a waterbased "lacquer". I also wouldnt spray the shellac down there but i like to error on the side of caution. Just my 2cents


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Is the Shellac suspended in methylated spirits?

I use the HVLP Earlex unit, very little overs pray not like HP.

I've had no problems and great results.
Don't even think of any of the high volatile solvents like cellulose.

Fumes;
Whether you brush or spray Especially Shellac it is mostly an
equal mix. So whether you spray or brush you are going to the same
amount of solvent in the room. It just get out quicker with an aerosol.
I find a very slight increase in the fumes with HVLP over brush.
High Pressure on the other hands blast to much around the room.

Jamie

Jamie


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

is there any way to heat your garage, if your able to hang some plastic to create a simple and temp spray booth, that would work out there, but i would not spray in your house at all, the fumes are very bad and you would possibly get sick, in fact you would, even when i spray lacquer in my shop from a spray can, the whole shop smells of it and ive gotten some really bad head aches from it, i would either do it in the garage, or let it wait until spring time, lacquer dries really quick, so it wont take long at all, in fact you can have it sprayed and done in one day..that's my 2 cents…....now i feel a nap coming on….....grizz


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work Neil.
If you get Kiln Drying Lumber you still have 6% to 8% moisture so you should have it at room temperature for at lease 6 months before using it for furniture building dropping you moisture around 4%.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

not worth the effort neil

that is bigger than a box

i used to spray in the house
i'm still razor scraping the windows and sliding glass doors

the fumes will get to you 
and permeate everything

best wait
it will be warm out soon

nice table 
even with a zen leg


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

leg warped that is an easy fix


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the same sprayer and I spray target coatings em6000 indoors, as it has no fumes and is a great nitrocellulose alternative (wb acrylic). I wouldn't dream of spraying a solvent-based lacquer indoors, though.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

You couldn't pay me enough to spray lacquer indoors unless I had a for-real spray booth. The fumes would floor you. - lol


----------



## JohnMeeley (Jan 5, 2012)

Sprayed lacquer once in my basement similar to your explanation. Thought I would be okay, like you are now. *I will never do that again* Yes, the fumes penetrated the entire house. I had a nice buzz going in-spite of the respirator.

Just my two cents, BTW I like shellac. Finish with that in the color of your choice.

Edit… how rude of me, nice job on the table.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

You also need to keep in mind that it is indoor heating season. Gas/oil fired heaters, hot water heaters and stoves (pilot light) provide a source of ignition for solvent vapors. Even some electric units will have a spark on start up. If there are kids, pets or others in the house, they can also get a lot of vapor. I think Grizzman had a good point about trying to preheat the garage. If you can get it above 50 F, you should be able to do the work. I use quartz heaters to warm up the garage for temperature sensitive work.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm very grateful for the common-sense feedback. I'll either warm up the garage, using my oil-filled radiator, and leaving the door partially open, or-as we Coloradoans often do-look forward to Spring !

Thanks much !

Yeah. My poor gimpy-legged table ;-)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful table, Neil. Never try any spray finishing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if memory serves me correctly maloof didnt use a sprayer…...))


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

_I'll tell you an experience I had when Spraying a guitar. My shop is in an unattached garage, but while I was spraying, I had to go in the house to use the basement bathroom. The fumes from my coveralls immediately permeated the whole house, & Barb who is chemical sensitive got an instant migraine from it. So I advise you to go for the water based lacquer as suggested. 
Too bad about the legs._


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I second the water base Idea, still has fumes but not as bad . If you don't have experience spray practice on something before shooting it Jim, like a cardboard box. you don't have to shoot finish to practice water is fine just to get the hang of how your do it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks much, again.

What I got is called "water-based lacquer:"










LINK

But … I think erring to the side of caution … I'll still wait for warmer weather, and use the garage. Don't really want to be one of the horror stories ;-)

Thanks !


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Neal said; 
Don't really want to be one of the horror stories ;-)

Where's OUR fun in that! Lol.
I need to learn from other's mistakes. If you don't screw up, how am I to learn anything!!!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Uhhhhhh, *Randy*?

Did you SEE my warped table leg, in the pics ?

I'm still making plenty of mistakes for others to learn from. It's why I was put on this earth LOL !


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

You didn't make a mistake…..You're just a little "Twisted"!
Does your table get to park in them there "Blue" parking spaces?

I always say; I'm a perfect example of a bad example!


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

I sprayed my last project with Deft Lacquer thinned 50/50 (not the water base) outside on the driveway, with a respirator, and it was still a hour or so before I could work in the garage with fumes that wafted in.

I would not spray inside the house. My two cents.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, *Shawn*. That's exactly what I was worried about.

Nah. I'm not gonna' do it. Come spring, we're hoping to be in a different house. With a LOT of luck, maybe I'll be able to build a finishing booth in the shop.

Thanks again.

*Charles*: Thanks much, too. I've never tried spraying, either. I bought a used book on the subject. Should be here soon. I know the results can be fantastic, but it is a WHOLE different method !


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've brush applied a lot of the Minwax polycrylic right on the dining room table with the kids in the next room over.

It has a very mild odor which no one found offensive and I did not wear the NIOSH mask. My wife did a fair bit of the work as well.

Dries very fast.

cracked the windows for a few minutes when done to air the place out.

Believe me, if it had been stinky, I would have caught hell.

I've never spraid it, but wouldn't think it would cause a problem.

Now just don't ask me about when I did the hardwood floor in the dining room with oil based poly. I sent the wife and kids to grandmas for the weekend, but forgot to send myself. Woke up the next morning with the worst headache I've ever had.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

No advive, but a wauuuu for that wonderful table you buid.
Congrat, looks like you are settled now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*ESA MESA ESTÁ ESPECTACULAR!!!! ES DE MUY FINA EBANISTERÍA!!!!!!
PROCURA NO RESPIRAR NADA TÓXICO Y TUS PULMONES TE LO AGRADECERÁN ;-D
ESPERA AL VERANO: LA SACAS AFUERA Y LE PULVERIZAS LO QUE SE TE OCURRA ;-)*


----------

